# Clicking Noise



## dukeofgoat (Oct 27, 2018)

I have an '06 6.0L. 2 weeks ago, I noticed a rapid clicking sound from the engine. When it first happened there was a steady, periodic "knock" louder than the other noises and it was happening while idle. After a couple doses of fuel injection cleaner that louder "knock" has gone and I no longer hear clicking while idle. I then changed out the spark plugs. The clicking did not change. It sounds like it's coming from cylinder 3.
My next step is going to be change the spark plug wire. Does anyone have any other ideas? Could it be mechanical?


----------

